# Devon Coffee, exeter,devon



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi folks, had a lovely experience in Exeter yesterday...popped in to this super independent cafe and enjoyed a lovely cup of Brazilian!! Its situated on queens st off the high st...i highly recommend this place if your down this way...cheers...mark


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Mark.

Im often in EXETER and have been looking for a decent cafe there. Do you know the name of that cafe please?


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry about the above, got a new nokia lumia and the damn thing wont let me keep the keyboard on to type a message, anyway place is called Devon Coffee and its next to Toni & guy and cafe nero...lovely chilled atmosphere in there and the owner (forgotten his name) was really welcoming...mark


----------

